
Low and high carb diets increase risk of early death - skolos
https://www.cnn.com/2018/08/17/health/low-carb-high-carbohydrate-diet-risk-of-death-intl/index.html
======
imcoconut
> But the researchers recognize that their findings are purely observational
> at this stage and cannot prove a cause and effect of eating too little or
> too many carbohydrates.

Title of the article - "Low and high carb diets increase risk of early death,
study finds"

Not saying this study isn't worth reporting and reading, but they could have
titled it better.

